# Bela Lugosi-Hollywood's Dracula Soundtrack



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Boys & Ghouls!!

I was wondering if anybody had "Bela Lugosi-Hollywood's Dracula Soundtrack" to share with me? I have searched high and low and can't find it anywhere. If anyone is lucky enough to have this cd would you mind sharing it with me? Below you will find the track list. I appreciate all the help you can give me. Please & Thanks!! 

Bela Lugosi-Hollywood's Dracula Soundtrack CD
Lugosi: Hollywood's Dracula 


Track List:

1. Prelude 
2. Suite from OCSKAY BRIGADEROS 
3. Swan Lake 
4. Black and Tan Fantasy 
5. Variation on Gershwin Prelude 
6. Lon Chaney's Gonna Get You!
7. Swan Lake Overture 
8. Brother, Can You Spare A Dime?
9. Listen To The Lambs 
10. White Zombie 
11. Texaco Star Theatre 
12. Variation on Hungarian Rhapsody Number 1
13. Mail Call 
14. Child of The Night (A. Greenhaw-G. Rhodes)
15. We're Horrible, Horrible Men 
16. Adaptation of Chopin Nocturne in E Flat 
17. A Hunchback Named Ygor 
18. The Devil Bat 
19. The Rudy Vallee Show 
20. Swan Lake Rock (adap./arr. A. Greenhaw)
21. Candid Microphone 
22. Czardas 
23. There Are Such Things 
24. Lugosi: Hollywood's Dracula (A. Greenhaw)
25. Lugosi: Hollywood's Dracula (reprise) (A. Greenhaw)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry. I can't find this one. Amazon seems to have the cheapest price for it.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Again. Seems to be a hard one to find. Let me know if you or anyone else finds it. If I find it I'll share if anyone is interested.


----------

